# Battle of Atlanta Dog Competition



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello everyone, We will be hosting the* Annual Battle of Atlanta dog competition November 10, 2012.* At Jim E Miller Park in Marietta GA, (THIS YEAR WE ARE OUTSIDE) Currently making some changes to exercises, pressure will remain HIGH and challenging. Visit website usk9group.com for updates... If you have any question let us know... hope to see ya on the field


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

good luck with your event 

suits or sleeves?

GET VIDEO...


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks, suit and sleeve will have video also


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW Have commitments from Jersey, Mich, S. Carolina, N. Carolina!!!!! WOW Can't wait!!!


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

It is all coming together, please visit website for additional information


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

One of our club members drove down last year from Chicago and he said it was awesome. I woulda tried to make it if it wasn't same weekend as PSA Nationals :-/
Hope its a super event! Post pics and results


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

THANKS!! Yes , I remember him...Nice Mal he had and APBT. We are growing, working with new decoys and teaching our way. So far all going good This year should be better


----------



## Lee May (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Garland, just saw your post, you in Atlanta, I got some friends living near there who just started SCH. you guys got a club? Let me know if you do. Thanks Lee


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

How did you guys do?


----------

